# 2 BIGGIES!!



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

1.) OPIOD ANTAGIONIST MEDS!

2.) ITS HAS BEEN HYPOTHESIZED THAT NMDA ANTAGONIST HAVE INDUCED DEPERSONALIZATION THROUGH INCREASED GLUTAMATE TRANSMISSION AT non-NMDA GLUTAMATE RECEPTORS! (THERE ARE GLUATAMATE INHIBITORS MEDS)

PRESSURE YOUR DOC.--> I HAVE BEEN SUFFERD FROM THIS (UNDERSTATEMENT) HORRIBLE ILLNESS FOR 4 YEARS. I HAVE SEEN THE BEST OF THE BEST, AND THATS JUST NOT MY OPINION. ANYTIME I TRY TO DO RESEARCH ON THE WEB, MY DOC ALREADY KNOWS ABOUT IT WELL IN ADVANCE.
FIND A DOCOTOR THAT WILL TREAT YOU, PRINT THINGS OUT FROM THE WEB AND SHOW YOUR DOC, DO YOUR RESEARCH. MOST DOCS DO NOT UNDERSTAND.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I am confused as to what medicines you are talking about? :?


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Are you talking about anti-depressants making it worse because I am trying one and now I am scared I am going to make things worse. :shock:


----------

